# Spam calls with spoofed caller Id on the number on my site



## Puiu83 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hello, 
I do not know it this the best forum to post to, sorry if I didn't get it right.
Here it goes, for the last 6 months I am getting spam calls on my company's number in UK, with different caller Id each time. I receive from 10 to 1000 calls per day(yes the number is right 1000) and its driving me mad. I have a voip system from vonage, and they can't do anything for me. Any help would be gratefully received. I am willing to pay for a solution. Thank you


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

If the UK has a legal solution for this, we in the US would like to know. There's nothing we can do about this here.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try registering here :- https://www.tpsonline.org.uk/tps/index.html


----------

